# 4/2/2011-4/9/2011



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

We got out this week and got after them. It was a fast migration but scouting and timing made all the difference! We had some very good decoying this week and was one of the best weeks of hunting I have had in awhile!

4/2/2011
This is the first time we hunted ina sunflower field for snow geese! Wow did it pay off!
101 with 2 bands. 99% were adults
Myself, Hustad, and Jeff Nelson, (OldHunter and Harry Krauss not pictured)








Jeff with his prize of the weekend!








Myself with my prize of the weekend.









4/5/2011
We put ourself in the middle of some big feeds going on and threw out the floaters and let the show begin. We had geese landing in the water infront of us before shooting time! Memories I won't forget..
57 and a band..with some bad shooting on my part. Should have had alot more!
Old Hunter and Hustad..








Hustad with his prize of the week!









4/6/2011 We hunted the same spot and shot 33 with no pictures.

4/7/2011
We headed south and east to find new birds! Glad we did as it paid off! We found an area full of juvies!
62 birds with another band! Tommy..(a rabbit chocker) won the band! Nice meeting you guys and glad I got to hunt with you!









4/8/2011
We found a nice pocket of juvies using some water in the back of a muddy field. It was muddy but very fun!
70 birds..mostly juvies
Todd Mayer, OldHunter, Chris Hustad, Jeff Nelson and myself. I don't know if theres a better set of guys to hunt with!









4/9/2011
This day was something out of a book! Between our 2 groups we shot over 300 geese. We had birds so low and committed we could have used bats! Early fog and being in the right spot really paid off!
150 birds....Todd Mayer,Chris Hustad, Jon Halstenson, Jeff Nelson and myself. Jonny was the newbie..and man did he pick a good day to get dirty!








This is Chris Green and Hustad...Huey had to hop in for a photo. They got 158 and were 3 miles east of us!









Still plenty of birds around. You just need to get out and scout! Great hunting...great guys...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for posting up the pics buddy. I was hoping to see them with my camera left at home.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Another great outing for sure. Time for me to get back to work to pay for some more shells for next time..... Federal may have a record quarter this spring!


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

those are some really nice shoots..

looks i may need to head up that way next april..

it was 90 degrees here yesterday..


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow that is awesome. I envy you guys. Congrats on the awesome hunts.

JC how many decoys were you running on average? It looks like mostly Silos with some others mixed in?


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Depends. Last weekend we had probably a thousand, used less as week went on. Probably had 450 out yesterday. All sillosocks with deadly sentries. Had a few stalkers and sons of stalkers out yesterday, they seemed to work well


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice hunts for damn sure. I think this year is one we are all gonna be talking about for years to come. We made 480 pounds (40/60 mix) of duck/goose sausage two weeks ago and seeing that many geese to be cleaned/process is give me nightmares.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I went through 2 cases of shells this week...more on order...Yes they are going to have a record quarter this spring as I am sure we are not done yet! Little sore today...glad we didn't hunt today! It would have been wet and cold!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

how did you get the goose shell to stay on the blind?


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

they are attatched with zip ties....it was a great couple days! except the shoulder pain of course!the blind weighs about 10 lbs more because of the empties! juvy juvy blues!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice shoots guys

We had a lot of fun in the fog on Saturday as well


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It looks like a few people had fun in the fog. I can't say I have as good as luck in the fog but damn...there must have been something in the air on Saturday! Alot of birds died that day!

I 've got the juvvyyy..juvyyy blues...


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Very nice! Looks like a fun week, I love fog! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sask hunter said:


> how did you get the goose shell to stay on the blind?


Some we have with zip ties, mine have looped velcro to be re-usable.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Cleaned my gun yesterday...








That's what a gun looks like after 2 cases of shells and no cleaning!! Only ran some BreakFree through it and it worked like a champ!


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

thats 600 plus birds between our two groups for that weekend ureal cant beat it we easily cracked the 1000 bird mark for the nodak season what a great group of guys cant wait till next season and ells its still a benelli LOL oke: this weekend will be my last then its eye time :rock: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Maverick said:


> That's what a gun looks like after 2 cases of shells and no cleaning!!


Correction. Thats what a gun looks like after shooting 2 cases of Federal and no cleaning. I went through 4 cases of Ultra shock this spring and I'm done with that stuff. Had to buy it cause Rogers was out of Kent. Talk about powder in the eye balls. OUCH!

I went through 9 boxes of Kent on Saturday and it burned clean like always. Absolutly no powder in my eyeballs.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Tools.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > That's what a gun looks like after 2 cases of shells and no cleaning!!
> ...


You are correct sir!! It was a couple cases of Federal Blue box's! I might have have to look into Kent! I didn't have much trouble cycling the shells till the last day. Breakfree works wonders though. I do like the looks of the extended magazine on your gun!
Another good weekend with a great bunch of guys!!! My 2010 season looks to be in the books, and it was a great season at that!

I got lot's of tools...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Another from this weekend...can't believe this snow....

Mostly adults. We had a tough time finding juvies last weekend as the birds that were left over were mainly adults!








Who likes cold mornings and gummies....this guy does!!








We had another hunt with about the same # of birds the next morning.....Great season!! Great guys!!
Bring on the eyes!!


----------

